# my way too big collection (image heavy!)



## erinmosh (Apr 15, 2008)

this was my collection in november of 2007. i got bored the past few days so i decided to take pictures of how big it is now.


	looking at these pictures makes me realize what a problem i have :/ ughhh. oh well. if you want to know what anything is, let me know and i'll try to remember/find it. it was too much of a pain to list the names of everything while doing this, hah.







	how i store my collection (in the 1.6 mac train case, woo. best christmas present ever!)






	how it looks open. i can't store everything i have in there because my collection has gotten so much bigger. so i store a lot on my dresser as well.









	my MSF collection. i just recently swapped metal rock (for a great deal, don't worry!). but yes, i am obsessive and had every msf ever made.
	BACK ROW, TO FRONT ROW, LEFT TO RIGHT:
	porcelain pink, shooting star, naked you, petticoat, stereo rose, glissade
	gold spill, warmed, pleasureflush<333, lightscapade, light flush, northern light
	global glow, metal rock, shimpagne, new vegas, so ceylon, gold deposit













	blushes, cream blushes, beauty powders, and my only beauty powder blush.





	my face products: foundations, select moisture cover, msf naturals/ sculpt and shape, some samples and i threw my glittershimmer in there because i forgot to put in the picture with my blushes.





	my lip products. i somehow have misplaced all of the mini lipglasses/lustreglasses from the holiday sets i had, except for ONE lipglass. hahaha.





	eyeshadow bases: shadesticks, paint pots, and my one and only paint.





	misc eyeshadows. ones that need to be depotted, rare screwtop e/s: riot and haze, the mineralized eyeshadows, metal x shadow (pink ingot is missing, i found it under my dresser shortly after i took the picture), my rare chroma eyeshadows.... i am missing one of them, must be under my dresser...





	my fluidlines, eye kohls/brow pencil/heatherette dual edge pencils and my pencil sharpener (yes, i have a MAC sharpener just because it says MAC, hahahaha)

	my eyeshadow palettes:




	blues





	purples





	yellows/greens





	neutrals/browns. somehow this palette had a little accident in my traincase and a lot of the eyeshadows got pretty banged up/chipped. saddddd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








	oranges/pinks









	misc eyeshadows with no homes because all my other colored palettes are full.





	limited edition quads.





	limited edition palettes. (my suedette palette is MIA, wtf)





	pigments. when i bought the rack, for some reason i thought the dumb 'nail polish center' sign was removable, but it's not. now i'm going to just put mac postcards over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








	misc pigment samples/pressed pigments.





	skin care products/mixing medium/blush cleanser





	how i store my brushes: in the mac brush roll. sorry it's hella dirty. my sister is an idiot.





	face brushes. sorry they're dirty. haha.





	eye brushes, my two shitty SE brushes that i can find (all the others are MIA, i treat them like they are drug store brushes now that i have a lot of full sized ones, anyway. hahaha), my one lip brush!


----------



## janelovesyou (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice! What color is the screw top shadow?


----------



## erinmosh (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelovesyou* 

 
_Nice! What color is the screw top shadow?_

 

There are 2: riot and haze. the teal/blue one is riot... the greyish purple one is haze.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 16, 2008)

great collection. !!


----------



## crazykitty180 (Apr 16, 2008)

your collection is awesome.  wow, that nail polish rack is such a good idea for pigments!  y


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 16, 2008)

nice collection!!


----------



## eyebrowless (Apr 16, 2008)

oooh nice collection!
Jealous of your MSFs btw lol
Could I ask the order of the shadows in your yellow/green palette?
(I'm trying to organize my 'monster' lol)


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 16, 2008)

nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i also love how you store your pigments


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 16, 2008)

Your MSFs made my jaw drop!!  I'm trying to collect them all and when I saw yours .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol  I just love all your shadows and pigments too! I'm really impressed that you can store them all in that traincase!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 16, 2008)

wow its so beautiful xx


----------



## erinmosh (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eyebrowless* 

 
_oooh nice collection!
Jealous of your MSFs btw lol
Could I ask the order of the shadows in your yellow/green palette?
(I'm trying to organize my 'monster' lol)_

 
sure, no problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here they are:
chrome yellow, bright sunshine, going bananas, spring up, lucky green
eyepopping, sprout, wondergrass, overgrown, bitter
lucky greeen again, aquavert, metamorph, guacamole, lime

hope that helps. i don't know why i depotted both of my lucky greens... oops.


----------



## tiramisu (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice collection.. Don't feel bad either-- you're in good company here with us. LOL


----------



## n_c (Apr 16, 2008)

WOW i love it all, especially your brush collection!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 16, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 16, 2008)

awesome collection!!!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 16, 2008)

Simply amazing, biggest collection of MSFs I've seen!


----------



## daffie (Apr 17, 2008)

I LOVE your traincase!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Apr 17, 2008)

nice MU collection, love the MSFs! and nice shoe collection also :]


----------



## vandael (Apr 23, 2008)

that pigment rack is INTENSE. and i LOVE it!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 24, 2008)

That is a great collection!  You have some items I would love to have!


----------



## winterwonder (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome stuff! You made me miss all my eyeshadow palettes and my Snake Eyes Chroma Purple Python though. =( lol


----------



## UyenNhii (Apr 24, 2008)

You are one lucky girl! I ENVY you!!


----------

